# Yarn guide



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I want to get started with loom knitting. Just saw a video about using yarn guide to put the yarn on the pegs & looks like it would make it much faster.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

They do help a lot. Have fun looming I'm learning it too. Love it. I too watch the videos over and over.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

welcome to the wonderful world of looming.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

The yarn guide is only used when you need to do a lot of e-wrapping for a pattern, like hats. Otherwise it is not used at all for other patterns. Most people use a discarded ink pen barrel for their yarn guides. There are two loom groups on Ravelry for loom knitting. A class starts this week for sock knitting on looms. Come join the fun. This month we are learning intarsia.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/loomin-socks


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

krankymax said:


> The yarn guide is only used when you need to do a lot of e-wrapping for a pattern, like hats. Otherwise it is not used at all for other patterns. Most people use a discarded ink pen barrel for their yarn guides. There are two loom groups on Ravelry for loom knitting. A class starts this week for sock knitting on looms. Come join the fun. This month we are learning intarsia.
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/loomin-socks


The best yarn guides are free. I use drinking straws. They come in several diameters, each straw makes two, straws are flexible, pinch into an oval shape to slip between narrower gauge pegs for a surer wrap, and to control tension of the wrap. I have used straws to keep my dried fingers together in the winter, sweat off the yarn in the summer and adds to my loom knitting pleasure all year long. Have fun. Moon Loomer


----------

